# I am out of control.



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Guess I'm on a roll here, got to quit spending money, this is it for a while. :whiteflag:
Just won this auction.  (Brand New Looking !!) $461.29 & shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gerstner-ma...mkvaYVrjP%2BpiTLHCpK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

and this one is sort of a project one, $79.90 $ shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141145168850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
_Can anyone tell me if this should have had a front panel? Wondering if this is really a Gerstner either. (No Matter though)_
I probably will paint the sheet metal parts, polish the hardware, clean  up the wood, Fix the "Hack Job" on the one drawer, make a front panel,  and turn around and try to sell it to re coup some of my out of control  spending. 

(I recently brought a spindle for the Logan Lathe from E bay, (He is a member here too) That I did not need. 
Why; to have a spare I will probably never need I guess, just in case........................LOL )

And just paid way more than I should have for a Delta "Retirement light" , _But my "$5.00 dollar delta retirement light flea market find hope and dream, so far is not happening.......................LOL_
Note the arm is 3 piece, where many are only two. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141145051238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Look how high this one is up to. Looks like a nice box, but don't know if it's $461.78 nice.   (eye of the beholder I guess)
I see it comes with some sort of riser too. Possibly shop made, don't look too bad though. 
I have to make me a riser for one of my box's some day. Patterned after the Gerstner riser's. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-OAK...=100013&prg=1004&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=111239581557&


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: I am out of control, May just sell retirement light.*

The way I feel right now, I might just turn around and sell it. :whiteflag:
The more time goes on, the more I hate this town. 
Moundsville WV.
Do your self a big favor and don't move here. 
Unless you want to pay all kind of fees, and have a town that don't do Jack SH!& for you. 
Make sure you nail every GD thing down, or put a serious chain and lock on it, if you do move here. 
Went to wal mart and got $50.00 worth of different bulbs, 
Waiting to see what 1 or 2 might be the best. 
Looks like when I left my Garage door open for 15 minuets or so, someone waltzed in and stole the bulbs. Looked every where. They had to have taken them. 
So a $110.00 light ends up costing me $160.00.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am an Old Dumb a$$ that is loosing his memory;
I found them.....................LOL


----------



## Topstrap (Dec 23, 2013)

None of our towns are how we remember them. Shame we have to lock everything up and find it hard to trust anyone but glad you found your bulbs. I'm out here by Jamboree so not that far away. 

Know what you mean about getting on a roll and searching CL and ebay for buys but finding that hidden treasure online is few and far inbetween but occasionally you'll stumble into a garage or yard sale and pick up a real steal.

Topstrap


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Topstrap said:


> None of our towns are how we remember them. Shame we have to lock everything up and find it hard to trust anyone but glad you found your bulbs. I'm out here by Jamboree so not that far away.
> 
> Know what you mean about getting on a roll and searching CL and ebay for buys but finding that hidden treasure online is few and far inbetween but occasionally you'll stumble into a garage or yard sale and pick up a real steal.
> 
> Topstrap



Oh yeah, I get the deals some times. 
That garage sales that went from claysville all the way to uniontown on RT 40  this summer was pretty good shopping. 
The above still applies about this jag off town. 
I ask the police to patrol the alley , they do for a few days after I pitch a *****, 
But then you don't see them any more, and then the stealing starts. 
I have had a lot of things stolen from here. 
And all the do is charge you fees fees fees, and don't to a GD thing for us.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Guess I'm on a roll here, got to quit spending money, this is it for a while. :whiteflag:
> Just won this auction.  (Brand New Looking !!) $461.29 & shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gerstner-ma...mkvaYVrjP%2BpiTLHCpK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ...




so you the one that got the  Machinists Tool Box that I was looking at had to wipe the drool off my face and boom it was gone nice find wish the I had the $ to get a old  Machinists Tool Box like that but one day  no your not out of control you know what you wont .
nice  find that seller had a lot of nice stuff little bit out of my spending range ill have to go to lowes to get a box but one day ill have one like you got **** if I had that 
id have to have a parts washer to wash all the tools off to nice to put tools in


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 29, 2013)

This guy just got this one he was showing on You tube, like mine, but he only paid $200.00!
This one is super clean too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2oWfRO7dGE


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am telling you I am out of control ......................lol

Need to make drawer for this one, where can I get the drawer pull?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261347350934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 30, 2013)

I lock my shop even if I just go to the house. A motion sensor inside wired to a loud buzzer might help. Nice box, to bad they stole the drawer.......


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 30, 2013)

pineyfolksever
514 said:
			
		

> I lock my shop even if I just go to the house. A motion sensor inside wired to a loud buzzer might help. Nice box, to bad they stole the drawer.......


Not rear sure what happened to the drawer, the seller never said.You need to lock everything around here,they will steal.


----------



## jmhoying (Dec 30, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Guess I'm on a roll here, got to quit spending money, this is it for a while. :whiteflag:
> 
> And just paid way more than I should have for a Delta "Retirement light" , _But my "$5.00 dollar delta retirement light flea market find hope and dream, so far is not happening.......................LOL_
> Note the arm is 3 piece, where many are only two.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141145051238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I have that light on my Delta Bandsaw (came with the 1970s saw that I bought at an auction).  It is a nice light, but the prices for them are crazy!!

Jack


----------



## george wilson (Dec 30, 2013)

Those lights are very expensive!! I have a nickel plated old sewing machine light on my 14" Delta bandsaw.

I got a pretty cool looking stainless steel shaded lamp from Lowes a few weeks ago for $20.00. My wife commandeered it. It has a simple,business like dome shaped shade,and a bunch of LED's. It has a stainless steel goose neck. It is VERY bright. I didn't really need it,but for the cool factor,I thought I could find a machine to mount it on. It comes with a big clip on thing to clip onto a table. I'd remove that and make a different way to mount it less clunky.

Now,I'll have to get another one. Maybe I'll put it on a die filer. The shade is only about 4" in dia.,if it is that much.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 30, 2013)

george wilson said:


> Those lights are very expensive!! I have a nickel plated old sewing machine light on my 14" Delta bandsaw.
> 
> I got a pretty cool looking stainless steel shaded lamp from Lowes a few weeks ago for $20.00. My wife commandeered it. It has a simple,business like dome shaped shade,and a bunch of LED's. It has a stainless steel goose neck. It is VERY bright. I didn't really need it,but for the cool factor,I thought I could find a machine to mount it on. It comes with a big clip on thing to clip onto a table. I'd remove that and make a different way to mount it less clunky.
> 
> Now,I'll have to get another one. Maybe I'll put it on a die filer. The shade is only about 4" in dia.,if it is that much.



sounds nice, I came up with this one maybe put it on my metal or wood lathe,




jmhoying said:


> I have that light on my Delta Bandsaw (came with  the 1970s saw that I bought at an auction).  It is a nice light, but the  prices for them are crazy!!
> 
> Jack



I know they are High, too high, but what the hay. 

I cannibalized one of those little walmart clip on lights, added a longer goose neck, and wired it up.
 Had to machine down the 1/8"  pipe thread nipple a little shorter, as it was interfering with the socket.
 OEM goose neck on the clip light was way too short. (as shown).
 Just need to fab. a little bracket to mount it.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder why they call them retirement lights? Maybe you are too blind to see anything by the time you're retired? I got implanted lenses put in,and last year was 20-15. Wasn't that bad before,just some mild cataracts. But,I could not see my gunsights before,and now I can see them,and can read my wristwatch without glasses(though a little blurry). I need closeup lenses for doing work in the shop. Just got the single vision lenses. I don't mind glasses. They keep chips out of my eyes.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the story goes, they are so expensive, if you had enough of them,you could sell them and fund your retirement.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 6, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> I am telling you I am out of control ......................lol
> 
> Need to make drawer for this one, where can I get the drawer pull?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261347350934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



no one knows a source, or has any laying around for the little ring pull for the front of the drawer?
I might try making one, I have some little brass rings coming, about 5/8" ID, but need to get some `.030 brass stock to see if I can form the cup. 
Just wish I could find some. 
Machinist chest.com has some 3 hole ones that should work, but they are not taking orders yet. 
What about a drill bit that drills a round bottom hole?
They have round bottom holes on the drawer front on this chest. 

http://machinistchest.com/site/product_details.php?category_id=54&item_id=27


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 12, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Those lights are very expensive!! I have a nickel plated old sewing machine light on my 14" Delta bandsaw.
> 
> I got a pretty cool looking stainless steel shaded lamp from Lowes a few weeks ago for $20.00. My wife commandeered it. It has a simple,business like dome shaped shade,and a bunch of LED's. It has a stainless steel goose neck. It is VERY bright. I didn't really need it,but for the cool factor,I thought I could find a machine to mount it on. It comes with a big clip on thing to clip onto a table. I'd remove that and make a different way to mount it less clunky.
> 
> Now,I'll have to get another one. Maybe I'll put it on a die filer. The shade is only about 4" in dia.,if it is that much.



Would you have a link to that light?

here is the union chest so far, drawers striped, new drawer made, 
I tried to keep it simple, just made a box drawer, then used a false front. 
See where I loose depth though?
Looks OK closed...............LOL
Should have made the front of the box drawer thinner, (~ 3/16") and the  drawer longer, or used a loc rabbit like they do, 
but it's done, and I don't feel like starting over.

Also is this other light I came up with, sorry if I showed this already,
I cannibalized one of those little walmart clip on lights, added a longer goose neck, and wired it up.
 Had to machine down the 1/8"  pipe thread nipple a little shorter, as it was interfering with the socket. (lnside Dome)
 OEM goose neck on the clip light was way too short. (as shown).
 Just need to fab. a little bracket to mount it. 

_*EDIT, Yeah, Guess I did show it above, getting old and forgetful..................*_


----------



## brino (Jan 12, 2014)

Anthony,

My first stop for hardware is usually Lee Valley tools.
For your pull-ring, unfortunately, nothing very similar comes up:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/Search.aspx?action=a&pb=1&ap=1#start

However, they do have "spoon bits" for wood that make a round bottom hole:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=57713&cat=1,180,42337

maybe not worth the price for one hole, but certainly looks like something that could be made.

Good Luck!

brino


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 12, 2014)

brino said:


> Anthony,
> 
> My first stop for hardware is usually Lee Valley tools.
> For your pull-ring, unfortunately, nothing very similar comes up:
> ...



yeah, John at machinist chest dot com was the only one that had anything close.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 12, 2014)

Instead of spending that much on a spoon bit, take the right size of spade bit and round off the end.  To stop chatter, cut the shaft off to about 2" to 3" long.


----------



## Wireaddict (Jan 14, 2014)

I made a small wooden chest once that had a front cover with a finger pull.  I bought a piano hinge for the cover & it seems like a finger pull, also, from Rockler [rockler.com]. Hope this helps.


----------



## george wilson (Jan 14, 2014)

How about just using a ball end mill to mill the cavity?

I don't know how to put up links. The Lowe's light is stainless steel looking. Simple shallow round dome with little perforations around it  if I recall. Stainless looking goose neck. Cost about $20.00. My wife commandeered it for sewing.

It does have a big clip on mounting thing that I'd get rid of. The oversize clip on looks out of place to use as a machine light.

I like the simple design of the shade. It has a bunch of led's that make plenty of light. Unless some other electrical part goes bad,those led's should last forever,like 100,000 hours.

You paid too much for a chest missing a drawer,and with antique brass pulls you can't find. And,yes,there should always be a front panel. You can see where it slid in at the base. It made a little shelf to put things on when open. It was essential to be able to lock your chest when working in a shop with other people. Kept the honest ones from borrowing tools. A real thief could just carry the chest away!

You can make that "tricky" looking little front joint with a table saw. It is called a "Cash register" joint. It is better to make the joint than to have a double thickness drawer front to look at when you open the drawer.Just look at the joint. It isn't that hard to make.

I hope you aren't affected by that 9 county water crisis.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 14, 2014)

If I had it to make over, I would come up with something else for the drawer,but it's done for now, and is good enough. 
Actually making a drawer, I did not see as a problem. 
And I didn't know I wouldn't be able to find hardware. 
I do not feel I paid too much, I have see much rougher ones going for more money.
There is a front panel with this one, I think it was another one I was asking about.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 19, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> If I had it to make over, I would come up with something else for the drawer,but it's done for now, and is good enough.
> Actually making a drawer, I did not see as a problem.
> And I didn't know I wouldn't be able to find hardware.
> I do not feel I paid too much, I have see much rougher ones going for more money.
> There is a front panel with this one, I think it was another one I was asking about.



You can see the front panel here, and even has the key with it.


----------



## papermaker (Jan 19, 2014)

Hear is the best light I could find. Lots of good bright light and movable to where you need it! Picked it up at Lowes Home Improvement for $20. It came with a heavy 4 inch base which I removed and mounted to the side of my mini mill.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks Right at home too.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: I am out of control Like new Craftsman Block grinder with OE base score.*

*Like new Craftsman Block grinder with OE base score.*

                     Craigs list find....................Blew up the guys computer for 2    days, he finally e mailed me Monday, Said He only has computer at  work. 
Gave $125.00 for it. OEM Stand.
Guy said he paid about $200.00 20 years ago. But he says he never used it. Looks to be the case.
Once again, I was blessed!                 
​


----------



## george wilson (Jan 31, 2014)

Papermaker,THAT is the exact light I was talking about. Simple,business like,and looks like it belongs on a machine.

mrbreezee1,I have 2 of those old 1960's flat face Craftsman grinders. I like them very much. They have flat faces,which is handy when you're trying to grind something long held sideways. The motor doesn't get in the way. They run smooth. Their best feature is their 2 piece tool rests. You can unfold them till they stick out 3 or 4". Then,when grinding a woodworking chisel,I catch the front of the tool rest on the bolster of the chisel. That way,I can quench,and put the chisel or carving tool back exactly the way it came off the grinding wheel. I can grind a nice,continuous bevel,even on a gouge,with just a nice,smooth bevel without facets on it.

Those are very useful grinders,and I would not trade mine for other ones. They aren't the most expensive grinders ever made,but they are really well designed for usefulness. I have had one since about 1963. Maybe earlier.

P.S.,I just noticed yours doesn't have the 2 piece tool rest. Must be a later model.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 5, 2014)

e bay, BIN wish it was in my neck of woods, I would be all over it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powermatic-...911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdc22827f


I don't know if I said, but I got that P/M 300 from the school auction.it's a pretty sweet unit too, belt only though. Doing the bearings now, when I get my 3 ton Arbor press in. I saw it live, It's sweet too.


----------



## greenhornet-1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: I am out of control Like new Craftsman Block grinder with OE base score.*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> *Like new Craftsman Block grinder with OE base score.*
> 
> Craigs list find....................Blew up the guys computer for 2    days, he finally e mailed me Monday, Said He only has computer at  work.
> Gave $125.00 for it. OEM Stand.
> ...


I have one just like it. It's a very well built grinder.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: I am out of control Like new Craftsman Block grinder with OE base score.*




greenhornet-1 said:


> I have one just like it. It's a very well built grinder.



good to know, I haven't even got to use it yet. Still too cold to do anything. 
I got a heater in the closed off laundry area, so I have been working on the PM sanders bearing back there on or 2 nights.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 19, 2014)

dogcatcher said:


> Instead of spending that much on a spoon bit, take the right size of spade bit and round off the end.  To stop chatter, cut the shaft off to about 2" to 3" long.



that is a good Idea, I may just try that. 
You know though, I would have to Try on scrap, but a regular square bottom hole might get me by.

- - - Updated - - -

Latest e bay find. 
Gave $345.00 with shipping. 
Did not think that was a bad price for a 044. 
044 is your 31" long gerstner machinist box, but these are known as the "Pattern Makers Box"
Mostly I think it's just gonna need a good clean up, via murphy's oil soap. 
And a few coats of my favorite paste wax.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is the latest, Gave $500.00 for the set. 
This one is Really Brand New, Brand new. 
It is another O42
Came with the riser. 
I am going to need a whole room just for machinist boxes.......LOL

- - - Updated - - -



dogcatcher said:


> Instead of spending that much on a spoon bit, take the right size of spade bit and round off the end.  To stop chatter, cut the shaft off to about 2" to 3" long.



you know what I am thinking now? 
When ever I find or make the brass cup, according to the size, it really don't have to ne a round bottom hole. A flat bottom hole should be fine too, as you will not see it with the cup installed in the drawer front.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 8, 2014)

I gotta tell you guys, I am a little envious. I have always wanted a Gerstner, but the new ones are out of range for me. And with these rough oil patch shops here, there are not many wood boxes around. I have left that behind now, so the desire has been rekindled. I wish I could get my hands on one, even to restore. I can do the woodwork, and if it weren't for just the name, I guess I could copy one. Would rather have an original though, even if I had to rework it.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Keep checking Craigslist. 
That is where I found this one. 
The last one, I paid a little more than I wanted but it's in nice shape too. (The other 042, Not the long Pattern makers)
The pattern makers needed more work than he let on, (E bay seller) so we worked out a partial refund deal, where I was happier. 
I had to glue down the veneer in several spots, and I thought it would lay down nice, but after clamping, I had some raised sections, where I was forced to sand. 
So then I was worried I was going to cut through the veneer, But I was good, ...........LOL..........Or lucky really, and was able to level it nicely with out cutting through. 
I do have a few minor minor spots where I would like a little filler, but I loaned my filler to someone, and when I got it back, (bet you thought I was gonna say I never got it back) 
I put it in a different place. So now I can't find it. What is your favorite filler, I forget what this last tube was, but it seemed to work OK. 
A lot of times it would dry up before I used hardly any of it, but this tube seemed to hang in there,. As you can see, I took the handle off to make it easier to sand and apply the finish.

EDIT
If you click on the picture, and click on it again, then click on that one again, It "blows it up" pretty good, you can see 3 small spots. (This in in Firefox, I am guessing other browsers are the same)
They were holes drilled in there, I don't know why. (I knew about them before I got it) 
What I did there was glued in pieces of a tooth pick ,(the round kind) and sanded flush. 
Hopefully it won't be too noticeable.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is one I did, not sure if it's a Gerstner, But I got it pretty cheap off e bay, a while back. 
I had to clean it and clean it, as you can see it was black. 
On fellow asked mi it the wood was that nice under the leatherette? 
I said LOL.......Thats not leatherette, that is just how black it was. 
After cleaning, The finish was wore pretty thin, and also I had to make the drawer the 2nd one Up from the bottom. 
I finished the box in shellac. 
Also the front panel, I took the top rail, and turned it around. I never did put a finger pull in it, I still may do that. 
One box I re did, I had to make a new front panel, I used a finger pull out of a sliding closet door. It did not look bad either. 
l can't seem to find one showing the front panel, The top rail was pretty rough on the out side, But OK on the inside, So I flipped the top rail inside out


----------

